# Pickled Cattail Recipe???



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm not having any luck finding one. Does anyone have a good recipe for pickled cattails? I have alot growing in my yard (nearish and in the pond) and want to try it. Please help


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I found plenty. 

Let Google be your friend.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Was kind of hoping to find a recipe that people here have used and liked.......


I went through around 15 online recipes (and wasted alot of money on ingredients) trying to find a good pickled beet recipe that we really liked. Trying to avoid that. Thanks though, I am quite familiar with google and if I can't get any help I will have to resort to trying out many different recipes and probably wasting alot of money again. Again, thanks for all your help.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would actually use the same recipe you like for beets, but just substitute cat tails. I use the same pickling recipe for cucumbers, beets, green tomatoes, etc. Of course it only makes a bread and butter type pickle, but it's still good.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, I was wondering if something like that would work out well. I'll try it.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

laughaha said:


> Was kind of hoping to find a recipe that people here have used and liked.......
> 
> 
> I went through around 15 online recipes (and wasted alot of money on ingredients) trying to find a good pickled beet recipe that we really liked. Trying to avoid that. Thanks though, I am quite familiar with google and if I can't get any help I will have to resort to trying out many different recipes and probably wasting alot of money again. Again, thanks for all your help.


I wasn't trying to insult you, laughhaha. It's just that what one person LOVES, can make another person GAG, otherwise we would only need one brand of spaghetti sauce, one type of bread, one flavor of ice cream. What's good to one person leaves the other person wondering, "Are their taste buds dead? How could they find that tasty?"

My SIL thinks her coffee is just the best in the world, but leaves me thinking that it tastes as if she swirled one coffee bean around in a gallon of water and served it to me.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

suitcase_sally said:


> I wasn't trying to insult you, laughhaha. It's just that what one person LOVES, can make another person GAG, otherwise we would only need one brand of spaghetti sauce, one type of bread, one flavor of ice cream. What's good to one person leaves the other person wondering, "Are their taste buds dead? How could they find that tasty?"
> 
> My SIL thinks her coffee is just the best in the world, but leaves me thinking that it tastes as if she swirled one coffee bean around in a gallon of water and served it to me.


I can relate, Hummus, has got to be the worst tasting stuff, my sis thinks it's Great.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I completely understand suitcase sally, but I think the odds of finding a fellow homesteader with a recipe I would like would be better than just randomly finding ones on the web.

Oh, I love hummus- especially if I add spanish paprika and ground hot peppers (just a tad), gives it a nice smokey flavor and a little kick.


----------

